# Cool Craftsman commercial



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm, I think I want one of those skeletons...very cool.


----------



## Jumpin Pumpkin (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been seeing that one for the past two days on AMC's Monsterfest! (I know it changed to Fearfest this year... I refuse to change!!!)


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

that is great I love it.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I want one also.... Thanks craftsman for the halloween spirit.


----------



## zombie13 (Oct 29, 2008)

Craftsman.com has a "Share a Scare" feature where you can create customize characters that make them speak messages. They also have desktop wallpaper of the skeleton.


----------



## zombie13 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Share A Scare at Craftsman.com*

At Craftsman.com you can Share a Scare









You can upload a photo and put it on one of three different bodies. You can make it speak a prerecorded message or type in your own.

Here's a link to one I made.

Craftsman.com | Halloween


----------



## zombie13 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Another Share a Scare sample (NASCAR edition)*

Craftsman.com | Halloween


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That was fun! 
http://craftsman.com/halloween/?mid=28489962


----------

